# White Van Man - Clever Advertising



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Top marks for puns!

Courtesy of Buzzfeed.

Anyone have other examples of funny signs? There used to be a roofer driving a van in Leeds with the sign 'Duxass Roofing'.

Roger


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Local scaffolding co.

"Our erections are solid and never fail to please"

:wink: 

tony


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

'Must be something about scaffolders. one of our local companies is called "Early Rise Scaffolders".

When we were younger our business name was "Dirty Habits", then we grew up - a bit.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Saw this one at a show:
Poo Van


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

Saw this van while I was driving round cornwall. :lol:


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Saw a concrete delivery truck in the Hastings/Battle area signwritten 'William The Concretor'

Bob


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

A stationary comnpany in brum (whos name escapes me) has the strap line "so much more than staples"

Brilliant play on words i thought


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

To get your Hackney Carriage licence you need to do "The Knowledge".

White van drivers have to pass a similar test, it's called "The Ignorance".


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

I like this one, along the same lines as the stationery company above:

"R J Patel, builders.
Forget the cowboys, try the Indians"

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Then theres this one stateside. But I have seen on in Surrey. Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

One of my son in laws is an industrial abseiler and operates as Well Hung

Dick


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> One of my son in laws is an industrial abseiler and operates as Well Hung
> 
> Dick


He's not Chinese is he? :lol:

Roger


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

*And a Host of New Ones. More Punny Signs*

More 'Punny' signs courtesy of Buzzfeed.

(Sorry about the rude one at No. 13).

http://www.buzzfeed.com/lukelewis/22-glorious-moments-in-punning-history

Roger


----------

